# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje, po mesoj shqip

## Elome

Pershendetje te gjitheve!  :ngerdheshje: 

Jam nje djale nga Norvegjia, shpresoj se do t'me mirepresni dhe pse nuk jam shqiptar. Jam ketu sepse duhet/dua ta perdor edhe me shume gjuhen shqip. Jam i sigurt se do bëj disa gabime, por nese nuk me kuptoni, tregoma te lutem  :buzeqeshje: . Normalisht, dhe dua te bej shoqeri me shqipare!

Gjitha te mirat!

----------


## toni54

mire se ke ardhe e uroj te kalosh bukur ketu.....ti bukur shkruan nuk ka lidhje kjo ka qe jetojm ketu e bjem gabime jo ti .....uroj te kalosh bukur....

----------


## B@Ne

Mire se erdhe Elome , kalofsh sa me mire ne ket mes  :buzeqeshje: 
Forumi eshte i hapur per te gjithe dhe shqipen e shkruan sh mire mesa shof :shkelje syri:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pershendetje te gjitheve! 
> 
> Jam nje djale nga Norvegjia, shpresoj se do t'me mirepresni dhe pse nuk jam shqiptar. Jam ketu sepse duhet/dua ta perdor edhe me shume gjuhen shqip. Jam i sigurt se do bëj disa gabime, por nese nuk me kuptoni, tregoma te lutem . Normalisht, dhe dua te bej shoqeri me shqipare!
> 
> Gjitha te mirat!


Ka mundesi qe edhe ate pak shqip qe din, ta ngaterrosh fare ketu.

Ne kete forum ben mire qe ate fjale qe nuk e kupton , te perdoresh fjalorin Shqip- Shqip pasi ketu me shume shkruhet gegerisht dhe toskerisht se sa gjuha Shqipe letrare.

Po deshe te mesosh Greqisht, Serbisht, Amerikanisht, Italisht dhe isht isht isht, ketu eshte vendi i duhur

----------


## thirsty

> Pershendetje te gjitheve! 
> 
> Jam nje djale nga Norvegjia, shpresoj se do t'me mirepresni dhe pse nuk jam shqiptar. Jam ketu sepse duhet/dua ta perdor edhe me shume gjuhen shqip. Jam i sigurt se do bëj disa gabime, por nese nuk me kuptoni, tregoma te lutem . Normalisht, dhe dua te bej shoqeri me shqipare!
> 
> Gjitha te mirat!


hello buddy

njehere e nje kohe kisha nje shoqe nga norvegjia  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Elome

Falemnderit shum!  :ngerdheshje: 




> Ne kete forum ben mire qe ate fjale qe nuk e kupton , te perdoresh fjalorin Shqip- Shqip pasi ketu me shume shkruhet gegerisht dhe toskerisht se sa gjuha Shqipe letrare.


Ke te drejte, disa here kur lexoj komente, nuk kuptoj fare! Por dua te mesoj dhe kete gje, megjithse nuk eshte lehte sepse nuk ka liber mesimi per te..




> njehere e nje kohe kisha nje shoqe nga norvegjia


A nuk ishte nje eksperience te bukur?

----------


## Etna Etna

Pershendetje Elome 
Mire se erdhe  :buzeqeshje: 
Kaq sa di ,ku e ke mesuar ?

----------


## Elome

> Pershendetje Elome 
> Mire se erdhe 
> Kaq sa di ,ku e ke mesuar ?


Flm  :ngerdheshje: .
E kam mesuar rreth 3 vite, dhe fillova pothuajse rastesisht.  Kam nje liber mesimi, por kam mesuar edhe me shume neper muzike (dhe televizion); takimin time e pare me gjuhen shqip ishte Festivali i Kenges. Pra, kam mesuar disa gje aty-ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Paske perparuar me shqipen,edhe pse nuk qenke shqiptar  :ngerdheshje: 

Mireseerdhe klm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Mir se erdhe Elome... Shpresoj te te ndihmojm aq sa mundemi ne mesimin e shqipes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prenceedi

> Flm .
> E kam mesuar rreth 3 vite, dhe fillova pothuajse rastesisht.  Kam nje liber mesimi, por kam mesuar edhe me shume neper muzike (dhe televizion); takimin time e pare me gjuhen shqip ishte Festivali i Kenges. Pra, kam mesuar disa gje aty-ketu


Mireseerdhe.....
E kuptova une gabim apo thate qe nuk jeni shqiptar???
Paske perparuar shume ne gjuhen shqipe! Bile i perdorke shume mire edhe shenjat e pikesimit!  :shkelje syri: 
Bravo.......

----------


## stern

> Pershendetje te gjitheve! 
> 
> Jam nje djale nga Norvegjia, shpresoj se do t'me mirepresni dhe pse nuk jam shqiptar. Jam ketu sepse duhet/dua ta perdor edhe me shume gjuhen shqip. Jam i sigurt se do bëj disa gabime, por nese nuk me kuptoni, tregoma te lutem . Normalisht, dhe dua te bej shoqeri me shqipare!
> 
> Gjitha te mirat!


Mire se erdhe Elom

Me duket se ne duhet me e mesu Shqipen nga ty :perqeshje: 

Kalofsh shkelqyeshem ne shoqerin e Shqiptareve


ps^^^sa te embel e kemi  gjakun ne mor aman
e shikon apo jo cuni botes Norveg dhe deshiron shoqerin e Shqiptarve

----------


## Etna Etna

> Flm .
> E kam mesuar rreth 3 vite, dhe fillova pothuajse rastesisht.  Kam nje liber mesimi, por kam mesuar edhe me shume neper muzike (dhe televizion); takimin time e pare me gjuhen shqip ishte Festivali i Kenges. Pra, kam mesuar disa gje aty-ketu


Je i sigurt qe sje shqiptar more djale ???  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## thirsty

> Falemnderit shum! 
> 
> 
> Ke te drejte, disa here kur lexoj komente, nuk kuptoj fare! Por dua te mesoj dhe kete gje, megjithse nuk eshte lehte sepse nuk ka liber mesimi per te..
> 
> 
> A nuk ishte nje eksperience te bukur?


E bukur si nje flutur, daku

Ckemi jaho?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Elome,mire se erdhe ne  F/SH.Cte ka shtyr per her te par  me  gjuhen shqipe apo cte lidh me Shqiperine.Me vjen mire qe je i interesuar me mesuar shqip.Te mirepresim dhe do bejm me te miren per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Mire se erdhe!

----------


## lisa12

Mire se erdhe Elom.......na behet qefi qe djemt tone qe jetojne jasht Atedheut kane deshire te shkruajn dhe te kene kontakt me Shqiptare

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mire se erdhe Elome.*

----------


## Fishtani1

> Flm .
> E kam mesuar rreth 3 vite, dhe fillova pothuajse rastesisht.  Kam nje liber mesimi, por kam mesuar edhe me shume neper muzike (dhe televizion); takimin time e pare me gjuhen shqip ishte Festivali i Kenges. Pra, kam mesuar disa gje aty-ketu


Mireserdhe Elome! -)
Pse gjithe ky interesim per gjuhen shqipe?

----------


## Elome

Ah, flm shum te gjith! Jeni shum te sjellshem. Dhe pse kam pak frik te bej gabim, me dukeni si nje grup qe do t'me mbeshtesni  :ngerdheshje: 




> Mireserdhe Elome! -)
> Pse gjithe ky interesim per gjuhen shqipe?


Kam marre interesimin pak nga pak, ne fillim vetem per shkak se muziken. Me vone per shkak se shqip eshte nje gjuhe shume e vecante (ju e dini), dhe shume pak njerez (qe nuk jan shqiptare) e din gjuhen




> ps^^^sa te embel e kemi  gjakun ne mor aman
> e shikon apo jo cuni botes Norveg dhe deshiron shoqerin e Shqiptarve


Nuk kuptoj "mor aman", a mund t'ma tregon?  :buzeqeshje:  flm




> E bukur si nje flutur, daku
> 
> Ckemi jaho?


S'kam ide cka nenkuptojn daku dhe jaho, tregoma te lutem!




> Cte ka shtyr per her te par  me  gjuhen shqipe apo cte lidh me Shqiperine.


Cfare nenkupton "Cte"? S'kam degjuar per te me pare..
Meqe ra fjala, ndoshta do studioj ne NY!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

